# SMOKED  BROWN  TROUT



## reinhard (Sep 28, 2015)

Caught some brown trout this past June.  They were between 12 and 14 inches.  I did get one that was 20 inches but I will do that one with a lake trout I caught later.  I always use the same brine, but this time I thought I would add some cure#1 to it.  Just enough to give the fish some color and enhance the flavor a bit.  Since these were smoked whole I left them in the brine for 24 hours.  Tooth picks in the cavity of the fish to keep the cavity open for the smoke to flow to all parts.  I hardly ever smoke all the fish the same temps or same time.  Whole take longer in the brine and smoker and fillets the opposite.  

I used my AMPS tube smoker instead of the tray for chips in my smoker for this.  I knew this was going to be a longer smoke so I didn't want to be loading the tray here and there.  That's what's nice about the AMPS.  Loaded it up with Cherry pellets and lit her up.  Set the smoker at 130 and left it that way for a couple of hours. then went up to 140 for two hours and then up to 200 until a internal of 155 was reached.  Let them cool on the counter and then put them in the fridge for a overnight stay.  Next day I ate a couple and vac packed the rest for the freezer.  The cure gave the flesh of the trout a nice pink color as you can see in the last pic.  Great results and I will use the cure in my brine in the future.

Up  North  Brine

1 gal. of water

1 cup brown sugar

3/4 cup pickling salt

1/8 th cup black pepper

2 T garlic [i used the stuff in the jars that's diced]

7 bay leaves

2 T onion powder

1 tsp cure#1 [optional]













IMG_2298.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






Dry ingredients













IMG_2299.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






6 brown trout in the brine.













IMG_2301.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






Laid out the trout with toothpicks in the cavity to form a pellical.













IMG_2310.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






 Good color is starting to form.













IMG_2311.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






Well, the internal say 155 deg, so they are ready to be pulled.













IMG_2314.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






Put the trout on the counter to cool off.













IMG_2316.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






After a night in the fridge, I ate a couple of the trout.  I thought it was going to be one but one wasn't enough.













IMG_2318.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Sep 28, 2015






As you can see the trout's flesh has that nice pink color from the cure and the flavor was great.  Reinhard


----------



## tropics (Sep 28, 2015)

Reinhard Thanks I am saving this post,the fish looks fantastic.

Richie


----------



## reinhard (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Richie!!  They turned out very nice.  I've smoked tullibees, white bass, lake trout, salmon, and lake run rainbows with this brine but have never added cure.  I think it does make a difference.  Reinhard


----------



## krooz (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks awesome. I wonder if that would work with catfish fillets? Can't catch any trout or salmon down here around Charleston!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 29, 2015)

Them looks awesome!! nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## weev (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

Great looking trout! 

POINTS!


----------



## hendosmoke (Oct 3, 2015)

They look great! One question I have is what gives them the nice dark color? I just did some salmon without the skin and it turned out great but it didn't darken up that much. I have always seen smoked fish with a good dark color on it and was wondering what you did to get it


----------

